# Help identifying Melco machine/worth



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I currently do not have an embroidery machine and I subcontract all of my work out. I have found a local-ish embroidery machine, and want to see if it will be worth my time. It looks a bit older, and is a repo so unsure of condition/worth.

(having hosting issues so sorry for the 3rd party hosting)



















Also, I'd prefer (REALLY REALLY REALLY PREFER) to have my machine networkable to avoid any proprietary cards, etc. I know the Melcos are good machines, but don't know the first thing about them in terms of models, etc. 

Any advice + knowledge would be awesome :-D.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

what year is the machine??? I have a 1996 4 head...Needs service but runs pretty well.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

LogoDaddy said:


> what year is the machine??? I have a 1996 4 head...Needs service but runs pretty well.


No idea. I called to find some more information out, we'll see.

I also have looked at a Tokai TMFX-C904...but it isn't a small machine, and I am limited on space. I also don't know if a 4-head would be worth it if I am not doing huge volume (at least yet). With my learning curve going to be great.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

My guess is it's a Melco EMC6. There should be a sticker on the very back to confirm this near the power switch. I'd place its worth around $1000, with the computer that drives it (most likely an old 486/pentium1). 

The EMC series are workhorses, however they're antiquated as well. These machines were popular mid 90s, my mother bought an EMC 1 back in 1996 I believe. 

We still actually have it functioning in our shop, however we have it running under Windows 3.11, and it was kind of a pain to resurrect on such old software with newer hardware (our old 486 died, so I had to use a pentium 200). 

I believe the newer machines are a lot more user friendly, both software and machinewise (lot of them self thread needles and such these days). If you don't have the patience to learn software as well as a lot of the old embroidery tricks of the trade, then I'd suggest looking at a newer machine.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks! I'll see if that lines up with the info they give me on the model. It did look much older. I definitely don't think I want to mess with it!

Any advice on the Tokai TMFX-C904?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know that much about the older machines, but I would bet that the Tajima is an older model too, probably in the 1990s also. It looks like they are still using the floppy disks with it. I haven't used a floppy drive for a number of years at least since near the first few years of the 21st century.


----------



## BURT_DIESEL (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys...yo I just sold a Melco EMC 6 head machine for $800 on ebay 5 months ago...I probably could have gotten a grand but I was in a jam...I still have a ton of hoops and cap frames for it but it's taking longer to move them...


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

*I haven't used a floppy drive for a number of years at least since near the first few years of the 21st century.[/quote]*
My Brother single head 9 needle uses the floppy drive. Any suggestions on how to convert it to "usb"? or to whatever drive you use?


----------

